

Entrepreneurs may be rockstars but their partners are saints - dylancollins
https://medium.com/@Founderwife/entrepreneurs-may-be-rockstars-but-their-partners-are-saints-1ea02f965f16

======
ddebernardy
> You see as the partner of an entrepreneur you never come first. They may
> tell you, you do. They may even think you do. But, you don’t.

Sorry, but you're as much to blame about this as your partner, if not more.

On this side of the pond, it's not uncommon at all to meet enterpreneurs (and
employees, for that matter) who have an actual life. There's no
incompatibility between the two.

Just make the limits dead clear:

1\. At home on time to help make dinner every day; no work in the evening for
as long as you're awake and around.

2\. No work on WEs.

3\. Periodically take a WE trip off to whereever.

4\. Take a week or two off a few times per year.

If he refuses, or if exceptions turn into the rule, just leave him and move
on. Life's too short to spend time with a partner whose priorities aren't
aligned with yours.

------
adampassword
i can fully relate to this even though im the entrepreneur, but I can see the
same happening with my wife. Sometimes it feels like living a completely
separate life, different schedules. I think it can be managed, although it's
hard. You need to set and dedicate personal / family time which you never
sacrifice for meetings or work, and try to make each moment together same as
it was on the honeymoon. it's damn hard, but otherwise the relationship wont
work out, and you end up loosing everything, because when your going downhill
emotionally which happens often in the startup life the only person who will
support you AND ur company is your wife and no one else.

